
Ask HN: Good tech sites with user submitted articles - PixelPaul
Hello,
I am constantly on hackernoon.com reading user submitted content. And i have also submitted some which have been published.
I was wondering if anyone has other sites which are similar that you can submit articles to be published. But which the content is higher quality, reviewed and approved if good. As other sites i have found where anyone can submit and it is published without any standards&#x2F;review process are not so good.
In the tech field only tho.
======
wprapido
[https://dev.to/](https://dev.to/) is pretty solid

~~~
PixelPaul
that was perfect. thanks for that. Any others you know of?

